# Tren and limp dick....1st tren cycle @ low dosage. What could it be? I want to act quickly!



## BiologicalChemist (May 18, 2015)

*Tren and limp dick....1st tren cycle @ low dosage. What could it be? I want to act quickly!*

Tren dick! I'm running tren ace @ 25mg every day (175mg a week). I'm a few days past week 4 right now. I'm also running sust @ 250mg a week. I've been running Caber @ .5mg every 3-4 days from start and aromasin @ 6mg-12.5mg daily (I just split the 25mg tabs and take small pieces). Also running finasteride for test MBP @ 2mg daily split dosage morning and night, along with topical spironolactone.


My sex drive was through the roof the first couple weeks on tren...Now its starting to dip, FAST...I can't seem to maintain an erection for long? I keep losing it and my sex drive (desire) is slowly diminishing too...What could this be? Do I need to up the Test dosage? cut down on the aromasin? Up the caber? Get cialis?

So far I don't want to stop the tren...I'm loving it and its making me freaky shredded by the week...But i do need to fix this sex drive because my girl is starting to notice it...and she likes it hard and rough. Not soft..

BTW if I need it, does anyone know the cheapest source to get generic cialis or viagra??


----------



## don draco (May 18, 2015)

The only way to know for sure is to get bloodwork done.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2015)

Cialis / Viagra won't cure your sex drive. You may get wood, but you won't want it any more than you do now.

As mentioned, get bloods done and check your E2 levels. Your AI could be bunk. You're not running a lot of Test, but some people are 'prime aromatizers' and an E2 spike will kill your libido as sure as a Lifetime movie marathon.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2015)

Stop taking caber it's completely useless and has nothing to do with ED when using 19 nors. I keep saying this and nobody wants to believe it. Here is evidence. You won't have prolactin issues if your e2 is in check.

You can get bloodwork but your e2 will look ****ed up because of the tren.

What's most likely causing it is your e2 is too low. Cut down on aromasin.

Only change one thing at a time so you will know next time you run tren what causes this.  I would bet it's the aromasin.

12.5 mg per day is a lot for only 250 of test.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 18, 2015)

I'd stop the stane for a few days and go back at 12.5mg EOD.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 18, 2015)

HAha POB I know u told me no caber, I was too hesitant not to run it from doing several forum searches! but I do agree the E2 is the most important aspect of prolactin regulation...which is why I have been so paranoid about using the ai more often...I was previously only running 6mg-12.5 mg a week of aromasin before the tren. I'm going to cut back the ai to 1x a week & maybe add 50mg of test C to the sust. Thanks




PillarofBalance said:


> Stop taking caber it's completely useless and has nothing to do with ED when using 19 nors. I keep saying this and nobody wants to believe it. Here is evidence. You won't have prolactin issues if your e2 is in check.
> 
> You can get bloodwork but your e2 will look ****ed up because of the tren.
> 
> ...


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 18, 2015)

As long as your e2 doesn't get sky high, you shouldn't have any prolactin issues. You're not taking a huge level of test so your e should be pretty easy to control. It sounds like you just crashed your e to me but as everyone else said, bloodwork's the only way to know 100%. Drop the stane for a week and then jump back on it eod or e3d.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 18, 2015)

At 250 a week you shouldnt even need an ai and def not caber. Tren doesnt aromatize so there is no worries about that causing your estrogen to increase. If it were me I wouldnt take any ai or da. 

Which reminds me that ive been taking 10mg of asin a day for the last 6 months but Ive been on trt for the last two weeks...guees out of habit i just kept taking it after the blast was over. I cant even take my own advice lmao


----------



## HDH (May 18, 2015)

ED is a side of the finasteride.

Like any other side, if it's something you are prone to, which you might not know, the chances increase.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2840927/

H


----------



## Azog (May 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can get bloodwork but your e2 will look ****ed up because of the tren.



Is this an established theory/phenomenon? I have noticed that my e2 is always sky high while on tren no matter what the dose, how much aromasin I take or how little test I run.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2015)

Azog said:


> Is this an established theory/phenomenon? I have noticed that my e2 is always sky high while on tren no matter what the dose, how much aromasin I take or how little test I run.



I will ask doc to research this but yes. E2 comes back totally whacked when running tren. But it isn't accurate.


----------



## jennerrator (May 18, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> At 250 a week you shouldnt even need an ai and def not caber. Tren doesnt aromatize so there is no worries about that causing your estrogen to increase. If it were me I wouldnt take any ai or da.
> 
> Which reminds me that ive been taking 10mg of asin a day for the last 6 months but Ive been on trt for the last two weeks...guees out of habit i just kept taking it after the blast was over. I cant even take my own advice lmao



OMG, you are only on TRT!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I will ask doc to research this but yes. E2 comes back totally whacked when running tren. But it isn't accurate.



This thread backs-up the theory. Has to do with the type of test.


----------



## Azog (May 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I will ask doc to research this but yes. E2 comes back totally whacked when running tren. But it isn't accurate.



He and I discussed tren dick last summer, and I believe he couldn't find anything supporting what you and I both believe to be happening. We even tried a different method for testing e2. Every test my e2 came back crazy high. I tried slamming aromasin and adex then retesting (each with at least a week between changes to protocol), but my e2 didn't budge. Funny thing is, no e2 specific sides were ever noticed. If my e2 gets high on NPP I feel it immediately. I get bloated and other typical sides. Very odd! I definitely agree with you, high e2 means shit on tren if no other sides present themselves, IME.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 18, 2015)

Jenner said:


> OMG, you are only on TRT!!!!



Yup Im changing my ways Jenner!!! Figured things out the hard way 



Azog said:


> He and I discussed this last summer, and I believe he couldn't find anything supporting what you and I both believe to be happening. We even tried a different method for testing e2. Every test my e2 came back crazy high. I tried slamming aromasin and adex then retesting (each with at least a week between changes to protocol), but my e2 didn't budge. Funny thing is, no e2 specific sides were ever noticed. If my e2 gets high on NPP I feel it immediately. I get bloated and other typical sides. Very odd! I definitely agree with you, high e2 means shit on tren if no other sides present themselves, IME.



Ive seen crazy e2 levels on everyone using tren and nonsides. Hell mine were 862 on 2g but I felt great. Its a real thing


----------



## wabbitt (May 18, 2015)

He comes home with a bottle of pills. Wife asks, "so, did he give you Viagra, or Cialis?"

Guy says, "Neither, he gave me really strong diet pills."

Wife says, "that's weird, why would you have to take diet pills?"

Handing her the bottle, the man says, "They're not for me. You take one at breakfast and one at bedtime."


----------



## Azog (May 19, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ive seen crazy e2 levels on everyone using tren and nonsides. Hell mine were 862 on 2g but I felt great. Its a real thing



Glad it's not just me!


----------



## sup3rxf0x (May 19, 2015)

Finish your cycle then give it some time. It is rare that the side effects are indefinite. Worst case scenario take some viagara! Not a cure but it does work! Took that sh** in Thailand. But thats a story for another time, haha


----------



## LeanHerm (May 19, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Yup Im changing my ways Jenner!!! Figured things out the hard way
> 
> 
> 
> Ive seen crazy e2 levels on everyone using tren and nonsides. Hell mine were 862 on 2g but I felt great. Its a real thing


yeah he higher test you should have higher e2 and won't have sides because of pobs awesome test/e2 graph. Lol


----------



## ripped_one (May 20, 2015)

So how does one determine if e2 really is an issue when running tren if you can't test for it accurately while on it?


----------



## HDH (May 20, 2015)

Hopefully you are familiar with what your body is like with elevated estro before Tren is considered.

I get a "look".

H


----------



## ripped_one (May 20, 2015)

Gotcha.  I've run tren, liked it a lot, loved it actually.  No sides except night sweats and a little bacne.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2015)

You could do a sensitive assay E2 panel or ultra sensitive E2 panel. Those should get the right resukts.


----------



## SilverBack (May 20, 2015)

Ok the Aromisin is going to crash your sex drive
Same shit happened to me i know better now\
 Drop the Aromasin your probably  and switch to Arimidex but your running a pretty low dose test, should probably increase to atleast 500 and bump your tren to 500 as well give it a week or two should notice some drastic changes in sex drive, order some liquid tadalafil online as well and use probablylike .5 mg E3D of that arimidex dont go too heavy on the AI that shit slows gains down and kills sex drive, estrogen is important but not to much


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Like everyone is saying, blood work is your best bet,my last run I was doing 75mg of tren A EOD,w no problem, my girlfriend couldn't handle all i was giving & brought in one of her friends to enjoy in the end everyone was happy,get your b/w checked!


----------

